# Betta Fish Egg ,Without Bubble Nest



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone knows,Is that Ok If my female betta's egg dont have bubble nest?.Every time my couple wrapped ,the male betta eat the eggs !
Is a bubble nest necessary for the fry? 
Can they still hatch if they are laying on the floor of the tank?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

The father will eat them. But that is good.


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

Are you using a half cup for your male to nest in? If so check there. I had the same thing happen only he would collect a bunch of eggs and make one bubble to hold them. Never did have a nest just the eggs floating around. Seamed to be more work for him,but I figured that was his choice.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

sometimes the male will hold eggs in his mouth for extended periods of time and even appear to be chewing on it before returning it to the nest. I just saw my male pick an egg up, and then spend around 5 min foraging (even eating stuff) off of the bottom before returning the egg to the nest.

I have read elsewhere of some people transferring the eggs to a small bowl and allowing them to hatch on their own.


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

So , bubble nest is not necessary for the fry/egg !. Thank You so much EvilVOG !


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

no problem just do a search on artificial hatching i think they call it...


----------

